# Nice valley repair



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

Was called to this one today, apparently an ongoing leak and the roofers phone number is not in service anymore.
The rest of roof isn't much better but he says he paid 650 to get this fixed.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

thats fixed?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

For $650.00 i would want brown mastic at the very least!


----------



## epdmcoatings (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes you are true. It looks like fixed.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one alright!


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats how you dooze it,lol


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

Geez, i'm not charging enuff!!!


----------



## deanoz (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't you hate getting call backs when you think you've done a good job ha ha
Yeh it's those people that keep us busy sometimes isn't it


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:thumbdown::no::blink::wallbash:and this is what i would do too the repair person:boxing::boxing:


----------



## roofing king (Jun 9, 2009)

sad


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

thats the kind of crap that makes me throw up in my mouth!


----------



## Atfulldraw (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I've worked behind that guy before....


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

he keeps me in business !!


----------

